# Christmas Special: 21 most beautiful mouse cursors for Windows



## blackpearl (Dec 25, 2007)

Are you running the same mouse cursor (pointer) that came with Windows XP or Vista? How boring! If you can change your desktop wallpaper and icons, why not the cursors? Think of this: you take pains to get the best looking wallpaper, the best looking icons, use gadgets and widgets to decorate your desktop and yet none of these are visible when you are working on a document or reading a page, just like now. The only object that remains visible all the time is the mouse pointer. Infact, our eyes follow the pointer all the time. So a good looking mouse pointer is essential if you want to have a good looking desktop. Have a look at some of the most beautiful mouse pointers that I could find. Take your pick.

1. Entis

*bp0.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xFZXPIoI/AAAAAAAAAao/pXIexiuB4YU/s200/entis_cursors.png


2. Blue Glass Cursors

*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xFpXPIpI/AAAAAAAAAaw/A0yRCxfRfug/s200/Blue_Glass_Cursors_by_tornado5.png

3. Mario Gant

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xF5XPIqI/AAAAAAAAAa4/cDyde5NuXw0/s200/Mario_Cursor_by_Behelit.png

4. Silver_Cursors_3D

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xGJXPIrI/AAAAAAAAAbA/sshMmr3hIrc/s200/Silver_Cursors_3D.jpg

5. X-BLACK 2 BLUE

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xGJXPIsI/AAAAAAAAAbI/pDKrcsty2PU/s200/X_BLACK_2_BLUE_by_yingjunjiu.jpg

6. Ecliz Cursors

*bp0.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xqZXPItI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/r1JptBF_w0w/s200/Ecliz_Cursors_by_Mefhisto.jpg

7. DeepSky

*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xqpXPIuI/AAAAAAAAAbY/IrXzdRBH0KE/s200/DeepSky_for_Windows_XP_by_Timerever.jpeg

8. Radix phantasma

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xq5XPIvI/AAAAAAAAAbg/u8RDJAGucL0/s200/radix_phantasma_by_shaylacursors.jpg

9. Music Cursor: swimboy5002

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xq5XPIwI/AAAAAAAAAbo/eOw-ELiDCYY/s200/Music_Cursor__swimboy5002_by_Cursor_Mania.gif

10. Luna Blue - XP Cursors

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24xq5XPIxI/AAAAAAAAAbw/0ZntXhS_kFM/s200/Luna_Blue___XP_Cursors.jpg

11. Hoxlirium gaze

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yKJXPIyI/AAAAAAAAAb4/6rYufgqQLcM/s200/hoxlirium_gaze_by_shaylacursors.jpg

12. Incarnerry mark

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yKJXPIzI/AAAAAAAAAcA/d7QLHO0x2TQ/s200/incarnerry_mark_by_shaylacursors.jpg

13. iStyle Cursor

*bp0.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yKZXPI0I/AAAAAAAAAcI/_QJohniR2xI/s200/iStyle_Cursor_by_apb2.jpg

14. Xp bleu

*bp0.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yKZXPI1I/AAAAAAAAAcQ/e_Got4ZvaDE/s200/xp_bleu.gif

Continued ....


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 25, 2007)

15. Vista like

*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yKpXPI2I/AAAAAAAAAcY/4rmVHQcfGm0/s200/vista_like_by_lumek.png

16. Sky cursors

*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24ytpXPI3I/AAAAAAAAAcg/t4P27GLUlkQ/s200/Sky_cursors_by_Lucifer017.jpg

17. Balder CS

*bp1.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24ytpXPI4I/AAAAAAAAAco/Ofo7vlGNMmY/s200/Balder_CS_by_apb2.jpg

18. Netlon

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yt5XPI5I/AAAAAAAAAcw/cMBjtAXnz9c/s200/Netlon.jpg

19. Trans Cursors

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yt5XPI6I/AAAAAAAAAc4/VNn6ruCLKUw/s200/Trans_Cursors_by_Bewilderbeast.jpg

20. Sektor cursor

*bp2.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24yt5XPI7I/AAAAAAAAAdA/eQ6l00hTZjw/s200/Sektor_cursor_32bits_by_Xav73.jpg

21. UNDERSized

*bp3.blogger.com/_S0f-AWxKVdM/R24zJJXPI8I/AAAAAAAAAdI/BxCSfsN4vis/s200/UNDERSized_by_anemovatis.jpg

*www.instantfundas.com/2007/12/21-most-beautiful-mouse-cursors-for.html


----------



## Indyan (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice list. I am currently using Ecliz cursor.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the default ones which come with XP and VIsta. Thanx anyways, my brother will like them.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks for sharing it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Rahim (Dec 25, 2007)

Anything for Linux?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks for sharing..


----------



## casanova (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, nice collection.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 25, 2007)

nice collection ....

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing dude


----------



## nvidia (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool... Thanks for sharing


----------



## blueshift (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice list.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## utsav (Dec 25, 2007)

Good collection


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

cool 
thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool Cursors.
Good compilation blackpearl.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool man! I'm using almost the same as blue glass cursor, but it lacks the hour glass. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice Collection


----------

